# offensive halloween costumes



## octoberist (Feb 8, 2007)

thallow32 said:


> anyone know of any funny but maybe offensive halloween costumes for this year.


I mentioned this before I think... Oscar De La Hoya in fishnet stockings and high heels.


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

*Check these....*


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

Ok the Kotex ninja, that's just gross. LOL Loving the here comes baby.


----------



## vtorres1983 (Oct 22, 2007)

Well...my b/f asked me the same thing about 2 weeks ago and the best one I could think of was a back alley abortion doctor....old scrubs, splatter some blood and maybe tomato paste all over the front, wear a lab coat with a hooked wire hanger sticking out of the front pocket...I dunno, maybe a dust buster would be good too...lol...I'm horrible, I know


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

*warning...icky*

feety pajamas - pony tails /ruffled hair, black eye , split lip .soak crotch of p.j.'s in blood carry ripped burned bloody teddy or doll ,or blankey ,rub eyes a lotas if sleepy , call out " daddyit hurts", and write on back in black marker "daddys little girl/boy"- i won a thousand dollars here in nyc with it........


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

I had an idea a couple months ago for a recent in the news costume. But i think it's really 'too much' to say on here. Not sure how far your wanting to go haha.


----------



## Grim Spirit (Nov 16, 2005)

Well, this one would be both offensive and topical.

A Catholic Priest:


----------

